# 3 weeks of agony so far can any one relate



## Tummytroublez (Jul 19, 2018)

Ok so for about the last 3 weeks i have been all over and in agony due to some right low side pain where my appendix was but it was removed when i was a kid so i know its not that its on a scale of maybe 2 3 tops out of 10 its more dull than a pain it moves sometimes from the right side to left but mostly on the right it will come and go but usually stays under naval area it feels like gas and sometimes i can feel hard spots in colon that come and go i have bad anxiety so this always accompanys it for the first 2 weeks i was nauseous alot that also would come and go but that went away its often hard to get out a bm lately ive been able to go once every morning but sometimes it wouldnt be so easy i dont have any D only twice this whole 3 weeks my bowels seem to always make gassy noises and i can feel it all when i press my abdomen ive had back cramps from this sometimes and twice i had a dull ache in my right shoulder ive had this sort of problem a few years ago but everytime i go for tests they come back fine however on sep 4th i have a upper gi series test because the dr is worried about ulcer but im not so sure i have no blood in bms im not throwing up or anythings it just seems to be discomfort i google my symptoms alot so that brings up my anxiety i swear sometimes im going to die i could have a day or 2 symptom free but it comes back and does not want to seem to go away my diet is veggies including lettuce cucumber spinnach mushrooms i cut out onions for fruit i eat berries bananas and alottt of activia for the probiotics i stopped drinking coffee only meat i eat is chicken breast and ground chicken sausage sometimes and have not had any processed during this 3 weeks afraid it would mess me up more my diet was always poor before i would eat mostly cereals junk food and fast foods and was a biiiig night time snack eater i cut all that out in hopes i can fix this threw diet but it seems to hang around any one have anything similar i love this group itmakes me feel not alone as i see alot of people that feel alot alike just like me im just worried my anxiety mostly comes from my health because im affraid of dying due to fear of leaving my wife and 3 kids behind i know im a mess right ive been diagnosed with anxiety lactose intolerance anger issues bipolar also im a 27 year old male my weight has always been thin i go between 130 and 115 when i struggle with issues like this naturally i lose weight due to being affraid to eat sorry for the long rant but any feed back would be verryyy appreciated thank you


----------

